# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Hunger Games - L'embrasement

## lper

Bonjour,
je recommande ce film qui  mon avis vaut le dtour de part dj pour le dcors, les costumes crant une ambiance tonnante, le tout sur un scnario digne du bouquin.
J'ai trouv comme un trs bon vin de garde, que cette histoire se bonifie, rare d'apprcier la suite en la trouvant encore meilleure.
Et vivement le prochain ! ::ccool::

----------


## clairetj

Si on a pas vu le premier, est-ce qu'on est compltement largu ou il n'y aura que quelques subtilits et flashback qui nous chapperons ???

----------


## lper

> Si on a pas vu le premier, est-ce qu'on est compltement largu ou il n'y aura que quelques subtilits et flashback qui nous chapperons ???


Plutt seconde option je dirais, mais tu vas louper quand mme la subtilit des relations entre les personnages.

----------


## Barsy

Je n'ai pas encore vu le deuxime. Mais concernant le premier, autant j'ai bien aim la premire partie du film, autant j'avais trouv la seconde ( savoir le Hunger Game) assez ennuyante. C'tait comme un mauvais Battle Royale en gros.

Donc je reste donc dubitatif quant  la suite. J'attendrai qu'elle passe sur ma tl pour la regarder.

----------


## clairetj

De toute faon le gros blockbuster attendu de la fin d'anne, c'est le deuxime volet de The hobbit

----------


## lper

> Je n'ai pas encore vu le deuxime. Mais concernant le premier, autant j'ai bien aim la premire partie du film, autant j'avais trouv la seconde ( savoir le Hunger Game) assez ennuyante.


Moi aussi je dois dire, c'est justement ce que j'avais peur de retrouver dans la suite, enfin ennuyer quand mme pas  ce point...

----------


## ManusDei

> De toute faon le gros blockbuster attendu de la fin d'anne, c'est le deuxime volet de The hobbit


Legolas  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## minnesota

> De toute faon le gros blockbuster attendu de la fin d'anne, c'est le deuxime volet de The hobbit


Non; c'est pas un blockbuster, c'est plus que a, c'est diffrent, c'est spcial, c'est... j'ai pas les mots, mais c'est quelque chose  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, je bave dj sur le prochain Hobbit, donc je disais pour en revenir au sujet, ah, vivement l'avant-premire, y'a juste un hic, c'est en 3D, je dteste la 3D, en plus c'est une soire spciale les deux films, ouais donc je disais Hunger Games 2 vraiment bof bof  ::aie::  surtout quand ils font trainer les choses pour caser un troisime   ::roll::

----------


## maxusn

> autant j'avais trouv la seconde ( savoir le Hunger Game) assez ennuyante. C'tait comme un mauvais Battle Royale en gros.


+1

Ayant vu les Battle Royale il y a quelques annes, je n'ai pas pu mempcher de faire la comparaison avec Hunger Games, et personnellement je trouve que c'est une simple radaptation hollywoodienne d'un film japonais, qui dans le fond n'apporte pas grand chose.

----------


## mangasource

N'ayant pas (encore) vu Battle Royale, j'ai trouv HG plutt bien, malgr des longueurs dans le 2, mais une fin qui donne envie de voir la suite !

A voir, mais peut-tre pas au Cin ^^

----------


## Invit

Je vais faire une petite comparaison ( je n'ai pas encore vu le 2).
Etant fan de manga, j'ai dvor la srie Battle Royal, le manga pas les films, (je ne sais pas ce que vaut le roman).

En comparaison je trouve  qu' Hunger Games  vraiment cibl son public (enfant/adolescent), mme si il y  quelques scnes un peu "sanglantes", je trouve que a manque de rythme, premire partie du film ( je parle toujours du 1) on se fait chier, la deuxime partie un peu plus rythme, mais les "mchants" sont vraiment mal jous, l'hrone me fait un peu piti avec son arc.

J'imagine que le livre est d'un tout autre niveau (j'espre), mais la comparaison n'est pas possible. Battle Royal est bien plus bandant.

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## Nhaps

C'est sur que Battle Royal, c'est norme.
Hunger Games, c'est Battle Royal, mais en beaucoup moins bien, avec une histoire d'amour qui sert  rien.
Les petites adolescentes adorent, pour preuve, j'ai t le voir au cinma, et du haut de mes 24 ans, j'tais le papa de la salle qui tait rempli de jeunettes.. ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

> du haut de mes 24 ans, j'tais le papa de la salle qui tait rempli de jeunettes..


 :;): 

 ::dehors::

----------


## ManusDei

> Je vais faire une petite comparaison ( je n'ai pas encore vu le 2).
> Etant fan de manga, j'ai dvor la srie Battle Royal, le manga pas les films, (je ne sais pas ce que vaut le roman).


Le manga change certains personnages et un peu la fin, mais globalement c'est la mme ambiance, c'est une trs bonne adaptation.




> J'imagine que le livre est d'un tout autre niveau (j'espre), mais la comparaison n'est pas possible. Battle Royal est bien plus bandant.


Dixit des gens qui ont lu Hunger Games (pas moi), c'est une srie qui part sur un ct politique/rvolution, contrairement  Battle Royale o on reste au niveau de la survie de quelques individus.

----------


## Glutinus

> Dixit des gens qui ont lu Hunger Games (pas moi), c'est une srie qui part sur un ct politique/rvolution, contrairement  Battle Royale o on reste au niveau de la survie de quelques individus.


Politique, certes, mais niveau adolescentes  ::D: 
Quoiqu'il en soit, je l'ai prfr au premier justement avec l'atmosphre tendue qui se cre. Et comme beaucoup, du par les longueurs que prennent le film. La fin est  la fois un supplice et une libration.

----------


## Dovahk

> Politique, certes, mais niveau adolescentes 
> Quoiqu'il en soit, je l'ai prfr au premier justement avec l'atmosphre tendue qui se cre. Et comme beaucoup, du par les longueurs que prennent le film. La fin est  la fois un supplice et une libration.


Totalement d'accord. C'est un film sympa, mieux que le 1, qui se regarde et o la fin est bienvenue ^^. Pour moi, c'est typiquement le genre de film qui se voit  la TV ou devant son Ordi. Et aprs avoir vu Battle Royal, on ne peut que le comparer malheureusement. 

Et quel supplice auditif ! Jennifer Laurence crie et pleure quand mme assez souvent !

----------


## lper

Bon faut que je mate Battle Royal alors, tant vous en dites du bien, j'espre ne pas tre dcu. ::?:

----------


## ManusDei

> Bon faut que je mate Battle Royal alors, tant vous en dites du bien, j'espre ne pas tre dcu.


Je te conseillerais de plutt lire le manga ou le roman.
Le film est pas mal, mais trs... particulier. 
Si tu n'as pas l'habitude des films WTFesque japonais, tu risques de pas trop accrocher  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mangasource

Parce que le Japon.

----------


## Dovahk

> Bon faut que je mate Battle Royal alors, tant vous en dites du bien, j'espre ne pas tre dcu.


ManusDei a raison. Je pense que tu sera un peu du de BattleRoyal par le film (Japan Style) mais surtout tu relativisera  propos de Hunger Games. Il n'a rien invent en soit !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

Battle Royal, indpendamment du manga que je ne connais pas, est effectivement un bon film.

----------


## lper

Bon ben c'est fini ma petite Jennifer Lawrence ::calim2:: , quelle performance d'actrice ! 
Le dernier opus me laisse un got trs amre de bclage  l'amricaine mme si j'ai ador la majeure partie du film.

----------


## ManusDei

Je n'ai vu que les 2 premiers films (pas emball plus que a), question  ceux qui ont lu les livres et vu la fin, a se termine pareil pour les deux hros, la soeur et le prsident Snow (et le patron des rebelles dont j'ai zapp le nom) ?

Ou Hollywood a dulcor le machin ?

----------


## lper

Ma fille m'a confirm que c'tait bien selon la fin du bouquin.

----------


## Nhaps

Sauf pour Gail je crois, enfin le gars qui est dans la FriendZone, dans le livre il me semble que c'est un connard alors que dans la film non. Exact ?

----------


## lper

> Sauf pour Gail je crois, enfin le gars qui est dans la FriendZone, dans le livre il me semble que c'est un connard alors que dans la film non. Exact ?


Je pense que tu parles de Gale, le copain d'enfance de Katniss. 
[Spoil]
Ce personnage est un peu quivoque dans le film, au premier chapitre, j'ai pens qu'il tait aux cts de Katniss mais finalement  la fin on se rend compte qu'il est corrompu et a retourn sa veste pour soutenir Coin et est donc la cause de la mort de Prim la soeur du geai moqueur.
[/Spoil]

----------

